# Wireless mouse won't work!!



## Tech_Girl (Jul 24, 2004)

I have a Microsoft wireless keyboard and mouse. They've worked pretty well but now my mouse won't work! It starts blinking and won't budge. I've tried "changing the channel" on the receptor to try and re connect the mouse but everything i've tried hasn't worked. I can't even find a place where i can email Microsoft! I hope some of you will be able to help. Thanks!


----------



## sir subaru (Jul 7, 2003)

Taking a gandering guess, flat batteries?


----------



## cyiwin (Jul 20, 2004)

Is the transmitter close to a monitor or speakers? When I move mine close to the monitor my mouse either doesn't work or it works poorly, and it only has a range of about 2'. Whe I move the transmitter one foot from the monitor the mouse works great and I can even use it from 15' away!

Mine has a connect button on both the mouse and the transmitter, did you push both of these buttons?


----------



## Tech_Girl (Jul 24, 2004)

Thank you both for your help. I moved my transmitter away from my monitor. I think the problem was that my batteries were going dead. When I replaced them with cheap AA batteries it still wouldn't work and I was confused. Then I found out that there are different sized AA batteries and mine takes the bigger ones.


----------

